# Hilarious Costumes



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

This one I just gotta share......Enterprise rental guy wears a red Avis T-shirt, black bow tie, horn rim glasses with tape in the middle, kauky pants with hems in the sox!!!!!ROTFL......
My ex-husband had an interesting sense of humor, one year he was a road barrier, a nacho with triangle sandwich board, jalepino, and yellow cheese face.
One kid had a table for a costume....cardboard with cloth, plates, silver cups too cool!!!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I saw a kid dressed up like a tow truck last night, I'd have to say that's the most innovative costume I've seen in a while. Of course then there was the year I dressed up like a cheerleader and went to work (don't worry I wasn't working in the kitchen then). I was told that if they had been giving out prizes, I'd have won.


----------



## olive branch (Oct 2, 2001)

A guy at work hung a potato from his belt and went as a dictator! If the visuals don't work - try dick-tater...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've seen the table costume, too- too funny! The guy took a large, square cardboard box and cut a hole in the center for his head. Then he glued on a tablecloth, place settings and even candlesticks. Finally, he found a plastic platter and managed to fit its pieces around the hole. He finished it off by putting it over his head, sticking an apple in his mouth, and putting parsely springs behind his ears! We could hardly breathe, we laughed so hard!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

When my nephew was in kindergarten a kid laugh at him when he said he wanted to be a tractor for Halloween. No one makes fun of my nephew like that. I made him a tractor with a box, cardboard, yellow and black paint and dressed him as a construction worker. On Halloween day he won the best costume prize.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

I was a pink slip for Boeiing...
You can only imagine what I had on..
Danielle


----------



## addalittlebam (Oct 24, 2008)

My girlfriend and I went as Al and Peggy Bundy. That was a real fun costume. I think we lived the part a little too well - haha.


----------



## d.c. (Nov 2, 2008)

During homecoming week, the senior class decided that the theme would be Medieval. On a Wednesday school costume day, I wore a black robe from Saudi Arabia over my white uniform. Instead of a toque, I wore a spiked antique Persian light cavalry helmet from a neck chain mesh.

When I left the kitchen, I wore a camel leather shield. Since weapons are prohibited at school, I carried an offset spatula instead of a sword.

Some of the football players spray painted long sleeved turtlenecks silver to create imitation chain mesh "armor." A few of the girls wore long dresses. Two 9th grade girls came dressed as fairies complete with wings. They apparently confused "medieval" with "fantasy." _What can you expect from freshmen?_


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

fairy princesses! sure just think of all the Disney fairy tales with knights, princesses, evil step mothers and yes fairies......lolol blame middle school teachers.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

an old brown robe, bag of chips.....chip monk

carry around a kid's baseball bat, batman/girl


----------

